# Winterberg bikepark per bahn?



## PaleRider (23. März 2007)

Wuerde gerne wissen ob jemand schon erfahrung damit hat.  Ich habe heute auf der bahn seite geguckt und da steht, das es fast 5 stunden dauert! mitnm pkw dauert es knapp 2?!?  weiss aber nicht ob ich die richtige winterberg ausgesucht habe (gibs mehrere?) mann kann das nicht mit PLZ eingeben. Falls es tatsatlich so ist, dann muss ich ein bike rack fuers auto kaufen... (frau wird sich freuen ). Ist Bad Wildbad vielleicht das bessere option?  Danke in voraus!


----------



## decolocsta (23. März 2007)

Hab gehört das es keine gute Bahnanbindung geben soll zu Winterberg, falls dem nicht so ist wäre das ja genial, infos sind erwünscht.... 

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (23. März 2007)

PaleRider schrieb:


> Ist Bad Wildbad vielleicht das bessere option?  Danke in voraus!



Ich weiss nicht, ob Bad Wildbad was für dich ist, ob du dafür schon gut fahren kannst, ich konnte es nicht, da ist Winterberg besser gewesen und abwechslungsreicher mit 4X und FR und....


----------



## PaleRider (23. März 2007)

ja habe gehort das wildbad mehr downhill orientiert ist.  Soll dort ein ziemlich geile strecke geben.  wie war es?


----------



## rumpf (24. März 2007)

Gude 
Wenn du nur Downhill fahren willst das ganze mit viel fetten Steinen und aua beim hinfallen ist Bad Wildbad das richtige . In Winterberg gibt`s einen recht endspannten Downhill dafür aber auch alles andere was Spaß macht , meiner Meinung nach ist W-Berg um einiges besser und vor allem vielseitiger . Aber zum Thema die Bahnverbindung nach W-Berg ist für`n Arsch ! Wenn du ohne eigenes Auto hochkommen willst solltest du dich an Leute halten die sowieso hochfahren und noch Plätze frei haben . Ich wohn bei dir um die Ecke und hätt für den 6.4 noch  Mitfahrgelegenheiten nach W-Berg fahren aber erst wieder am 9.4. zurück und bei gutem Wetter fahren wir nächstes WE warscheinlich SO nach Boppard für bissi Schipperittgeld kannst du gerne mitkommen kommst in jedem Fall billiger und schneller weg als mit der Bahn 
bei Interesse kannst du dich ja bei mir melden
Gruß Andi


----------



## neikless (26. März 2007)

bahn kannst du wirklich vergessen sind eher mehr noch als 5 stunden
und wehe es geht was schief und du verpasst ne bahn ... dann kommen
am ende noch hotel kosten dazu 
mitfahrgelegenheiten sind da wohl echt die beste alternative zum selber fahrn.
es sollte sowas wie das LAST MINUTE bike treff fuer bikeparks hier geben !


----------



## PaleRider (27. März 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> es sollte sowas wie das LAST MINUTE bike treff fuer bikeparks hier geben !



ein sehr gute idea.  MOD konnen wir eigentlich so was fuers local forum anhaengen???


----------



## Frank (27. März 2007)

PaleRider schrieb:


> ein sehr gute idea.  MOD konnen wir eigentlich so was fuers local forum anhaengen???



Wenn hier verstärktes Interesse an lokalen Mitfahrgelegenheiten in die Parks gibt, dann werfe einer den ersten Stein und wenn sich das vernünftig entwickelt, häng ich das Thema oben fest. Deal or no Deal?


----------



## PaleRider (28. März 2007)

klar ist das ein Deal, hoert sich gut an.  mal schauen, Thema stirbt wahrscheinlich ein Slow Death...


----------

